
Rosetta Code - mises
https://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rosetta_Code
======
caspervonb
Because of the "idioms" page which lifted the code samples from rosetta? ;)

~~~
mises
You got it. It's been around for much longer, I like it, and it's better
quality as well as more extensive.

